
Venezuela is losing a generation of tech talent to its humanitarian crisis - diegoholiveira
https://techcrunch.com/2019/03/29/venezuela-is-losing-a-generation-of-tech-talent-to-its-humanitarian-crisis/
======
diegoholiveira
Humanitarian crisis, also know as socialism.

